# Win98 stalls several minutes after logon screen



## legraham (Apr 1, 2003)

Win98 startup stalls for several minutes after logon screen and the desktop sits blank for several minutes with no apparent activity before the desktop icons appear and the startup concludes.

Any suggestions as to what maybe causing this? 

This problem first appeared after a trial of a computer monitoring program called Watchdog - during that trial I had selected an option called DISABLE LOGON SCREEN. The option was
subsequently deselected and eventually the program was deinstalled but the problem has remained unaltered.

Watchdog product support could offer no solution and indicated their doubt that their program was the cause.

Any ideas would be welcome. Thank you.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Start, run, type msinfo32 and hit ok, go to software tab, startups, edit, select all, edit, copy and come back and paste.


----------



## legraham (Apr 1, 2003)

AcaCandy said:


> Start, run, type msinfo32 and hit ok, go to software tab, startups, edit, select all, edit, copy and come back and paste.


PowerReg Scheduler	Startup Group	C:\WINDOWS\Start Menu\Programs\StartUp\PowerReg Scheduler.exe
run	Win.ini	hpfsched
SystemTray	Registry (Machine Run)	SysTray.Exe
StillImageMonitor	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
TaskMonitor	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
ScanRegistry	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
LoadPowerProfile	Registry (Machine Run)	Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
LoadQM	Registry (Machine Run)	loadqm.exe
Tweak UI	Registry (Machine Run)	RUNDLL32.EXE TWEAKUI.CPL,TweakMeUp
Tweak UI	Registry (Machine Service)	RUNDLL32.EXE TWEAKUI.CPL,TweakLogon


----------



## zxor38 (May 12, 2004)

hoiw much memeory do u have??????????


----------



## legraham (Apr 1, 2003)

zxor38 said:


> hoiw much memeory do u have??????????


196


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Uncheck everything via start, run, msconfig, startup tab EXCEPT, the load power profiles, scanregistry and systray.

Then restart.


----------



## legraham (Apr 1, 2003)

AcaCandy said:


> Uncheck everything via start, run, msconfig, startup tab EXCEPT, the load power profiles, scanregistry and systray.
> 
> Then restart.


This is done - problem unchanged


----------



## zxor38 (May 12, 2004)

ok do this get the 98 disk and place it in the cd rom tray reboot system and run 98 again but save all files


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

zxor38 said:


> ok do this get the 98 disk and place it in the cd rom tray reboot system and run 98 again but save all files


zxor38,

It is way too early to suggest a reinstall. Nothing personal, but you list yourself as a computer tech, and from some of your replies this morning, you have me wondering.

legraham, can you turn off the sounds from starting via the control panel, sounds.


----------



## legraham (Apr 1, 2003)

AcaCandy said:


> zxor38,
> 
> It is way too early to suggest a reinstall. Nothing personal, but you list yourself as a computer tech, and from some of your replies this morning, you have me wondering.
> 
> legraham, can you turn off the sounds from starting via the control panel, sounds.


I have gon to SOUNDS in the CONTROL PANEL and selected and APPLIED
NO SOUNDS and REBOOTED


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

AND? Any change?


----------



## legraham (Apr 1, 2003)

AcaCandy said:


> AND? Any change?


Problem remains the same - thanks for sticking with me !


----------



## tracer357#1 (Jul 19, 2004)

legraham as AcaCandy suguested it is a little early for a reinstall.
it sounds like you had your system registry and a virus protection or some sort of program running at start-up.
apparently you still have something in your registry that needs to be removed.
i would try to remove your temp. internet files & cookies and download 
highjackthis.
then we can see if there is something else that could be causing the problem.
you could have a virus that has attached it self to a file or folder.
also you could have some adware in your system.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, no problem, I still have more ammo 

Start, run, type msconfig and hit ok, uncheck process autoexec.bat and config.sys, then restart.


----------



## legraham (Apr 1, 2003)

tracer357#1 said:


> legraham as AcaCandy suguested it is a little early for a reinstall.
> it sounds like you had your system registry and a virus protection or some sort of program running at start-up.
> apparently you still have something in your registry that needs to be removed.
> i would try to remove your temp. internet files & cookies and download
> ...


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Yes, it never hurts to rid yourself of temp files, etc. And a Hijack This log would not hurt to see.

http://www.majorgeeks.com/download3155.html

Make a folder on the desktop, save it there, DO NOT save to a temp folder and DO NOT save it on the desktop itself.

But do test the autoexec.bat and config.sys option as TSR programs can cause hanging problems there.


----------



## legraham (Apr 1, 2003)

AcaCandy said:


> Yes, it never hurts to rid yourself of temp files, etc. And a Hijack This log would not hurt to see.
> 
> http://www.majorgeeks.com/download3155.html
> 
> ...


Logfile of HijackThis v1.98.2
Scan saved at 2:21:13 PM, on 10/12/04
Platform: Windows 98 Gold (Win9x 4.10.1998)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RPCSS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\DESKTOP\HIJACK THIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\NOTEPAD.EXE

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.cbc.ca/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
O1 - Hosts: 207.61.136.34 www.cbc.ca
O1 - Hosts: 213.171.193.74 www.time-zones.ntp-time-server.com
O1 - Hosts: 213.171.193.75 www.ntp-time-server.com
O1 - Hosts: End of entries inserted by Spybot - Search & Destroy
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\ACROBAT\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {CF7C3CF0-4B15-11D1-ABED-709549C10000} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate into English - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: Related - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\MESSENGER\YHEXBMES0521.DLL
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\MESSENGER\YHEXBMES0521.DLL
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} (RdxIE Class) - http://207.188.7.150/28a2837665b52df70f04/netzip/RdxIE601.cab
O16 - DPF: {EB387D2F-E27B-4D36-979E-847D1036C65D} (QDiagHUpdateObj Class) - http://h30043.www3.hp.com/hpdj/en/check/qdiagh.cab?323
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {11260943-421B-11D0-8EAC-0000C07D88CF} (iPIX ActiveX Control) - http://www.ipix.com/viewers/ipixx.cab
O16 - DPF: {9B17FE0E-51F2-4692-8B32-8EFB805FC0E7} (HPObjectInstaller Class) - http://h30155.www3.hp.com/ediags/gs/install/guidedsolutions.cab
O16 - DPF: {B9191F79-5613-4C76-AA2A-398534BB8999} (YAddBook Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/suite/yautocomplete.cab
O16 - DPF: {F58E1CEF-A068-4C15-BA5E-587CAF3EE8C6} (MSN Chat Control 4.5) - http://chat.msn.com/bin/msnchat45.cab


----------



## legraham (Apr 1, 2003)

StartupList report, 10/12/04, 2:15:54 PM
StartupList version: 1.52.2
Started from : C:\WINDOWS\DESKTOP\HIJACK THIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE
Detected: Windows 98 Gold (Win9x 4.10.1998)
Detected: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)
* Using default options
* Including empty and uninteresting sections
* Showing rarely important sections
==================================================

Running processes:

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RPCSS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\DESKTOP\HIJACK THIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\NOTEPAD.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Listing of startup folders:

Shell folders Startup:
[C:\WINDOWS\Start Menu\Programs\StartUp]
*No files*

Shell folders AltStartup:
*Folder not found*

User shell folders Startup:
*Folder not found*

User shell folders AltStartup:
*Folder not found*

Shell folders Common Startup:
[C:\WINDOWS\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\StartUp]
*No files*

Shell folders Common AltStartup:
*Folder not found*

User shell folders Common Startup:
*Folder not found*

User shell folders Alternate Common Startup:
*Folder not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

SystemTray = SysTray.Exe
ScanRegistry = C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
LoadPowerProfile = Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Run
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Run
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .EXE:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\exefile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .COM:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\comfile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .BAT:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\batfile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .PIF:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\piffile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .SCR:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\scrfile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" /S

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .HTA:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\htafile\shell\open\command

(Default) = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSHTA.EXE "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .TXT:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\txtfile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "C:\Program Files\JGsoft\EditPadLite\EditPad.exe" "%1"

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Active Setup stub paths:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Active Setup\Installed Components
(* = disabled by HKCU twin)

[SetupcPerUser] *
StubPath = rundll.exe C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection SetupcPerUser 64 C:\WINDOWS\INF\setupc.inf

[AppletsPerUser] *
StubPath = rundll.exe C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection AppletsPerUser 64 C:\WINDOWS\INF\applets.inf

[FontsPerUser] *
StubPath = rundll.exe C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection FontsPerUser 64 C:\WINDOWS\INF\fonts.inf

[{5A8D6EE0-3E18-11D0-821E-444553540000}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,LaunchINFSectionEx C:\WINDOWS\INF\icw.inf,PerUserStub,,36

[PerUser_ICW_Inis] *
StubPath = rundll.exe C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection PerUser_ICW_Inis 0 C:\WINDOWS\INF\icw97.inf

[{89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4383}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,UserInstStubWrapper {89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4383}

[{89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4395}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,LaunchINFSectionEx C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ie4uinit.inf,Shell.UserStub,,36

[{CA0A4247-44BE-11d1-A005-00805F8ABE06}] *
StubPath = RunDLL setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection PowerCfg.user 0 powercfg.inf

[PerUser_Msinfo] *
StubPath = rundll.exe C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection PerUser_Msinfo 64 C:\WINDOWS\INF\msinfo.inf

[PerUser_Msinfo2] *
StubPath = rundll.exe C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection PerUser_Msinfo2 64 C:\WINDOWS\INF\msinfo.inf

[MotownMmsysPerUser] *
StubPath = rundll.exe C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection MotownMmsysPerUser 64 C:\WINDOWS\INF\motown.inf

[MotownAvivideoPerUser] *
StubPath = rundll.exe C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection MotownAvivideoPerUser 64 C:\WINDOWS\INF\motown.inf

[PerUser_Base] *
StubPath = rundll.exe C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection PerUser_Base 64 C:\WINDOWS\INF\msmail.inf

[ShellPerUser] *
StubPath = rundll.exe C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection ShellPerUser 64 C:\WINDOWS\INF\shell.inf

[Shell2PerUser] *
StubPath = rundll.exe C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection Shell2PerUser 64 C:\WINDOWS\INF\shell2.inf

[PerUser_winbase_Links] *
StubPath = rundll.exe C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection PerUser_winbase_Links 64 C:\WINDOWS\INF\subase.inf

[PerUser_winapps_Links] *
StubPath = rundll.exe C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection PerUser_winapps_Links 64 C:\WINDOWS\INF\subase.inf

[PerUser_LinkBar_URLs] *
StubPath = C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND\sulfnbk.exe /L

[TapiPerUser] *
StubPath = rundll.exe C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection TapiPerUser 64 C:\WINDOWS\INF\tapi.inf

[PerUserOldLinks] *
StubPath = rundll.exe C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection PerUserOldLinks 64 C:\WINDOWS\INF\appletpp.inf

[MmoptRegisterPerUser] *
StubPath = rundll.exe C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection MmoptRegisterPerUser 64 C:\WINDOWS\INF\mmopt.inf

[OlsPerUser] *
StubPath = rundll.exe C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection OlsPerUser 64 C:\WINDOWS\INF\ols.inf

[PerUser_Paint_Inis] *
StubPath = rundll.exe C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection PerUser_Paint_Inis 64 C:\WINDOWS\INF\applets.inf

[PerUser_Calc_Inis] *
StubPath = rundll.exe C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection PerUser_Calc_Inis 64 C:\WINDOWS\INF\applets.inf

[PerUser_dxxspace_Links] *
StubPath = rundll.exe C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection PerUser_dxxspace_Links 64 C:\WINDOWS\INF\applets1.inf

[PerUser_MSBackup_Inis] *
StubPath = rundll.exe C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection PerUser_MSBackup_Inis 64 C:\WINDOWS\INF\applets1.inf

[PerUser_CVT_Inis] *
StubPath = rundll.exe C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection PerUser_CVT_Inis 64 C:\WINDOWS\INF\applets1.inf

[MotownRecPerUser] *
StubPath = rundll.exe C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection MotownRecPerUser 64 C:\WINDOWS\INF\motown.inf

[PerUser_Vol] *
StubPath = rundll.exe C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection PerUser_Vol 64 C:\WINDOWS\INF\motown.inf

[MotownMPlayPerUser] *
StubPath = rundll.exe C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection MotownMPlayPerUser 64 C:\WINDOWS\INF\motown.inf

[PerUser_MSWordPad_Inis] *
StubPath = rundll.exe C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection PerUser_MSWordPad_Inis 64 C:\WINDOWS\INF\wordpad.inf

[PerUser_RNA_Inis] *
StubPath = rundll.exe C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection PerUser_RNA_Inis 64 C:\WINDOWS\INF\rna.inf

[PerUser_DCC_Inis] *
StubPath = rundll.exe C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection PerUser_DCC_Inis 64 C:\WINDOWS\INF\rna.inf

[PerUser_Wingames_Inis] *
StubPath = rundll.exe C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection PerUser_Wingames_Inis 64 C:\WINDOWS\INF\appletpp.inf

[PerUser_Sysmon_Inis] *
StubPath = rundll.exe C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection PerUser_Sysmon_Inis 64 C:\WINDOWS\INF\appletpp.inf

[PerUser_Sysmeter_Inis] *
StubPath = rundll.exe C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection PerUser_Sysmeter_Inis 64 C:\WINDOWS\INF\appletpp.inf

[PerUser_netwatch_Inis]
StubPath = rundll.exe C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection PerUser_netwatch_Rem_Inis 64 C:\WINDOWS\INF\appletpp.inf

[PerUser_CharMap_Inis] *
StubPath = rundll.exe C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection PerUser_CharMap_Inis 64 C:\WINDOWS\INF\appletpp.inf

[PerUser_Onlinelnks_Inis]
StubPath = rundll.exe C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection PerUser_Onlinelnks_Inis_remove 64 C:\WINDOWS\INF\appletpp.inf

[PerUser_Dialer_Inis] *
StubPath = rundll.exe C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection PerUser_Dialer_Inis 64 C:\WINDOWS\INF\appletpp.inf

[{44BBA840-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C}] *
StubPath = "C:\PROGRA~1\OUTLOO~1\setup50.exe" /APP:OE /CALLER:IE50 /user /install

[PerUser_ClipBrd_Inis] *
StubPath = rundll.exe C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection PerUser_ClipBrd_Inis 64 C:\WINDOWS\INF\clip.inf

[MmoptMusicaPerUser] *
StubPath = rundll.exe C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection MmoptMusicaPerUser 64 C:\WINDOWS\INF\mmopt.inf

[MmoptJunglePerUser] *
StubPath = rundll.exe C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection MmoptJunglePerUser 64 C:\WINDOWS\INF\mmopt.inf

[MmoptRobotzPerUser] *
StubPath = rundll.exe C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection MmoptRobotzPerUser 64 C:\WINDOWS\INF\mmopt.inf

[MmoptUtopiaPerUser] *
StubPath = rundll.exe C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection MmoptUtopiaPerUser 64 C:\WINDOWS\INF\mmopt.inf

[PerUser_CDPlayer_Inis] *
StubPath = rundll.exe C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection PerUser_CDPlayer_Inis 64 C:\WINDOWS\INF\mmopt.inf

[{44BBA842-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C}]
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection C:\WINDOWS\INF\msnetmtg.inf,NetMtg.Remove.PerUser.W95

[Shell3PerUser] *
StubPath = rundll.exe C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection Shell3PerUser 64 C:\WINDOWS\INF\shell3.inf

[chlen-ca] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection C:\WINDOWS\INF\chlen-ca.inf,InstallUser

[{9EF0045A-CDD9-438e-95E6-02B9AFEC8E11}] *
StubPath = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\updcrl.exe -e -u C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\verisignpub1.crl

[>{60B49E34-C7CC-11D0-8953-00A0C90347FF}MICROS] *
StubPath = RunDLL32 IEDKCS32.DLL,BrandIE4 SIGNUP

[{7790769C-0471-11d2-AF11-00C04FA35D02}] *
StubPath = "C:\PROGRA~1\OUTLOO~1\setup50.exe" /APP:WAB /CALLER:IE50 /user /install

[{22d6f312-b0f6-11d0-94ab-0080c74c7e95}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection C:\WINDOWS\INF\mplayer2.inf,PerUserStub

[{6BF52A52-394A-11d3-B153-00C04F79FAA6}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection C:\WINDOWS\INF\wmp.inf,PerUserStub

[{E4066320-E4AE-11CF-B1B0-00AA00BBAD66}]
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection C:\WINDOWS\INF\fpxprs16.inf,PerUserRemove

[{44BBA851-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C}]
StubPath = rundll32.exeadvpack.dll

[PerUser_Winpopup_Inis] *
StubPath = rundll.exe C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection PerUser_Winpopup_Inis_remove 64 C:\WINDOWS\INF\winpopup.inf

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating ICQ Agent Autostart apps:
HKCU\Software\Mirabilis\ICQ\Agent\Apps

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Load/Run keys from C:\WINDOWS\WIN.INI:

load=
run=

--------------------------------------------------

Shell & screensaver key from C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM.INI:

Shell=Explorer.exe
SCRNSAVE.EXE=
drivers=mmsystem.dll power.drv

--------------------------------------------------

Checking for EXPLORER.EXE instances:

C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe: PRESENT!

C:\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\System\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\Command\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\Explorer.exe: not present

--------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\WININIT.INI listing:

*File not found*

--------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\WININIT.BAK listing:
(Created 12/10/2004, 0:22:8)

[Rename]

--------------------------------------------------

C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT listing:

ECHO OFF
rem
rem *** DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE! ***
rem
rem This file was created by the System Configuration Utility as
rem a placeholder for your AUTOEXEC.BAT file. Your actual
rem AUTOEXEC.BAT file has been saved under the name AUTOEXEC.TSH.
rem

--------------------------------------------------

C:\CONFIG.SYS listing:

*File is empty*

--------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\WINSTART.BAT listing:

ECHO OFF

--------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\DOSSTART.BAT listing:

*File not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Checking for superhidden extensions:

.lnk: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.pif: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.exe: not hidden
.com: not hidden
.bat: not hidden
.hta: not hidden
.scr: not hidden
.shs: HIDDEN!
.shb: HIDDEN!
.vbs: not hidden
.vbe: not hidden
.wsh: not hidden
.scf: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: NO!)
.url: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.js: not hidden
.jse: not hidden

--------------------------------------------------

Verifying REGEDIT.EXE integrity:

- Regedit.exe found in C:\WINDOWS
- .reg open command is normal (regedit.exe %1)
- Company name OK: 'Microsoft Corporation'
- Original filename OK: 'REGEDIT.EXE'
- File description: 'Registry Editor'

Registry check passed

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Browser Helper Objects:

(no name) - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\ACROBAT\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3}
(no name) - (no file) - {CF7C3CF0-4B15-11D1-ABED-709549C10000}
(no name) - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7}

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Task Scheduler jobs:

1-Click Maintenance.job

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Download Program Files:

[Microsoft XML Parser for Java]
OSD = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\Microsoft XML Parser for Java.osd

[RdxIE Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\RDXIE.DLL
CODEBASE = http://207.188.7.150/28a2837665b52df70f04/netzip/RdxIE601.cab

[Shockwave Flash Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MACROMED\FLASH\FLASH.OCX
CODEBASE = http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab

[Office Update Installation Engine]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\OPUC.DLL
CODEBASE = http://office.microsoft.com/officeupdate/content/opuc.cab

[QDiagHUpdateObj Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QDIAGH.OCX
CODEBASE = http://h30043.www3.hp.com/hpdj/en/check/qdiagh.cab?323

[PCPitstop Utility]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\PCPITS~1.DLL
CODEBASE = http://www.pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/PCPitStop.CAB

[Shockwave ActiveX Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MACROMED\DIRECTOR\SWDIR.DLL
CODEBASE = http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab

[YInstStarter Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\YINSTHELPER.DLL
CODEBASE = http://download.yahoo.com/dl/yinst/yinst_current.cab

[iPIX ActiveX Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\IPIXX.OCX
CODEBASE = http://www.ipix.com/viewers/ipixx.cab

[HPObjectInstaller Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\HPCOMMUNICATION.DLL
CODEBASE = http://h30155.www3.hp.com/ediags/gs/install/guidedsolutions.cab

[YAddBook Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMMON\YADDBOOK.DLL
CODEBASE = http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/suite/yautocomplete.cab

[{0000000A-9980-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}]
CODEBASE = http://codecs.microsoft.com/codecs/i386/wmsp9dmo.cab

[MSN Chat Control 4.5]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\CONFLICT.1\MSNCHAT45.OCX
CODEBASE = http://chat.msn.com/bin/msnchat45.cab

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Winsock LSP files:

NameSpace #1: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\rnr20.dll
Protocol #1: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mswsosp.dll
Protocol #2: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\msafd.dll
Protocol #3: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\msafd.dll
Protocol #4: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\msafd.dll
Protocol #5: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\rsvpsp.dll
Protocol #6: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\rsvpsp.dll

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Win9x VxD services:

VNETSUP: vnetsup.vxd
NDIS: ndis.vxd,ndis2sup.vxd
JAVASUP: JAVASUP.VXD
CONFIGMG: *CONFIGMG
NTKern: *NTKERN
VWIN32: *VWIN32
VFBACKUP: *VFBACKUP
VCOMM: *VCOMM
COMBUFF: *COMBUFF
IFSMGR: *IFSMGR
IOS: *IOS
MTRR: *mtrr
SPOOLER: *SPOOLER
UDF: *UDF
VFAT: *VFAT
VCACHE: *VCACHE
VCOND: *VCOND
VCDFSD: *VCDFSD
VXDLDR: *VXDLDR
VDEF: *VDEF
VPICD: *VPICD
VTD: *VTD
REBOOT: *REBOOT
VDMAD: *VDMAD
VSD: *VSD
V86MMGR: *V86MMGR
PAGESWAP: *PAGESWAP
DOSMGR: *DOSMGR
VMPOLL: *VMPOLL
SHELL: *SHELL
PARITY: *PARITY
BIOSXLAT: *BIOSXLAT
VMCPD: *VMCPD
VTDAPI: *VTDAPI
PERF: *PERF
VRTWD: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\vrtwd.386
VFIXD: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\vfixd.vxd
VNETBIOS: vnetbios.vxd
NDISWAN: ndiswan.vxd
VREDIR: vredir.vxd
DFS: dfs.vxd
Teefer: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Teefer.vxd
Klif: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\klif.vxd
Klmc: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\klmc.vxd

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating ShellServiceObjectDelayLoad items:

WebCheck: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WEBCHECK.DLL

--------------------------------------------------
Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer\Run

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer\Run

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

End of report, 22,967 bytes
Report generated in 0.733 seconds

Command line options:
/verbose - to add additional info on each section
/complete - to include empty sections and unsuspicious data
/full - to include several rarely-important sections
/force9x - to include Win9x-only startups even if running on WinNT
/forcent - to include WinNT-only startups even if running on Win9x
/forceall - to include all Win9x and WinNT startups, regardless of platform
/history - to list version history only


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I need to beckon someone else. I know there is a log file you can create to see where the delay is.....I'm also thinking about a scanreg/restore, but want a second opinion.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

What type of network connection is involved here, are you using a networking card and establishing a DSL connection for example?

I've seen some delays resulting from the networking connection caused by DHCP searching.

Example here:

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?postid=372811#post372811


----------



## legraham (Apr 1, 2003)

Yes to both parts of your question


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Try doing what was suggested towards the bottom of that thread that resolved the problem. This is a little out my tree personally, since I've always been a dial up person and am unfamiliar with a lot of these issues.

Also, if that is not the problem, I don't recall whether you've tested this issue in Safe Mode (without networking support). If the delay doesn't happen, then you should try testing with the network card disabled, either by disabling it through its Device Manager Properties page (disable in this hardware profile) or even by physically removing it.

Another, more detailed explanation here (post 17):

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?p=780958


----------



## legraham (Apr 1, 2003)

Yes it occurs in safe mode without network support

"Try doing what was suggested towards the bottom of that thread that resolved the problem."

not sure which thread you mean. Thanks


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Hmmm.... how much memory IS installed? And is Windows recognizing it? Check My Computer properties (right click on My Computer and select Properies) Also how much free space is left on the drive?

It doesn't sound like it's going to be networking issue if the problem still happens in Safe Mode.

It could be a hardware issue, such as bad IDE cables, but then I would think that would have continued problems even after the desktop finally loads.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Let's try this as a longshot, it can't cause any harm and it might do some good if the issue is caused by some registry misconfiguration or damage.

Boot to a command prompt from the 'startup menu'. At the c:\prompt enter:

*scanreg /fix*


----------



## legraham (Apr 1, 2003)

Rollin' Rog said:


> Hmmm.... how much memory IS installed? And is Windows recognizing it? Check My Computer properties (right click on My Computer and select Properies) Also how much free space is left on the drive?
> 
> It doesn't sound like it's going to be networking issue if the problem still happens in Safe Mode.
> 
> It could be a hardware issue, such as bad IDE cables, but then I would think that would have continued problems even after the desktop finally loads.


192 - yes - 29.37% of the drive is used - I agree - I agree


----------



## legraham (Apr 1, 2003)

Rollin' Rog said:


> Let's try this as a longshot, it can't cause any harm and it might do some good if the issue is caused by some registry misconfiguration or damage.
> 
> Boot to a command prompt from the 'startup menu'. At the c:\prompt enter:
> 
> *scanreg /fix*


this is done problem remains the same - the delay time is always 2 minutes
at the blank screen before destop appears and startup concludes


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Other than a hardware problem the only thing I can think of that causes a "blank" desktop to appear in both Safe Mode and Normal mode, is damage or version mismatch of shared Explorer/IE shell files.

However in these cases either there is an error message, or the desktop NEVER fully loads -- that is it remains blank along with the taskbar.

The solution in these cases is to reinstall Internet Explorer, which ensures the right shell files get reloaded.

Try going to Add/Remove Programs and try doing a "repair" on Internet Explorer > Remove > Repair.

Another thing you can do is to look for the "setup.exe" for IE, usually found in C:\program files\Internet Explorer\setup\setup.exe -- and re run it.

Right now that's about the last thing I can think of short of a reinstall.

One thing you can probably still do though is try a "step by step confirmation" startup and see if that provides any additional information on just where the delay is occuring.


----------



## legraham (Apr 1, 2003)

Rollin' Rog said:


> Other than a hardware problem the only thing I can think of that causes a "blank" desktop to appear in both Safe Mode and Normal mode, is damage or version mismatch of shared Explorer/IE shell files.
> 
> However in these cases either there is an error message, or the desktop NEVER fully loads -- that is it remains blank along with the taskbar.
> 
> ...


all done - problem remains still exactly 2 minute stall


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Thanks for the email...........I think 


Doing the step by step can you see where a delay may be?


----------



## zxor38 (May 12, 2004)

no no not reinstall... the disk can be used either way to re stall or complete reinstall ...........do this when they do come up go to start then run ...type this line here ..................sfc.exe...run the file checker ,it will twell you the problem


----------



## legraham (Apr 1, 2003)

NO 

I couldnt tell from the stp by stp where the delay might be 

anything else


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Well, here's a long shot.

Open up msdos.sys via notepad, and change the splash screen option to 0.

It will say LOGO=1

Change it to 0, reboot, and see if that does anything.

You may have to change it from read only, if you've never played with read only files before.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Actually, come to think of it, post the contents of that file. I think there can be other settings there that delay bootup.

Rog, will that bootlog.txt tell us anything?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

It might be worthwhile to use BootLogAnalyzer to list delays, but from the description of the problem I had been assuming these delays occured after the vxds monitored by BLA had already loaded. Moreover a Safe Mode startup should eliminate most of them. But maybe not.

http://ftp.pcworld.com/pub/new/utilities/system_resources_tune_up_/bla.zip

You will need to first create the bootlog by running it from the "startup" menu, it's one of the options.

Then run BootLogAnalyzer, select the "show delays" option. Save the text and upload it here as an attachment.

I'm still increasingly suspecting a hardware problem, such as a bad IDE cable or controller.

When you did step by step, was the delay experienced? What was the last thing loaded?


----------



## legraham (Apr 1, 2003)

this is msdos.sys via notepad

[Options]
BootMulti=1
BOOTKEYS=1
BOOTMENU=0
BOOTWARN=1


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Just two cents of info: (For Rollin' Rog and AcaCandy)

Wouldn't a corrupted Master Boot Record return this delay? How about the io.sys file?

Here is some information about the MSDOS.sys:

http://www.onecomputerguy.com/install/msdos_sys.htm

Sample of the first few lines:

[Paths]
WinDir=C:\WINDOWS
WinBootDir=C:\WINDOWS
HostWinBootDrv=C

[Options]
Bootdelay=1
BootMulti=1
BootGUI=1
DoubleBuffer=1


----------



## legraham (Apr 1, 2003)

here is the legraham bootlog from bootlog analyser


----------



## legraham (Apr 1, 2003)

19:06:52 0.39 (Logo disabled) (time estimated)
19:06:52 3.33 LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\IFSHLP.SYS
19:06:56 0.00 LoadFailed = ndis2sup.vxd
19:06:59 0.00 DEVICEINITFAILED = MTRR
19:06:59 0.33 DEVICEINITSUCCESS = KLMC
19:07:00 0.61 Dynamic load success s3.vxd
19:07:01 0.28 Dynamic load device ltmodem.vxd
19:07:01 1.44 Dynamic load success ltmodem.vxd
19:07:04 0.89 DEVICEINITSUCCESS = VMOUSE
19:07:05 0.28 DEVICEINIT = NDIS
19:07:05 2.17 Dynamic load device vtdi.386
19:07:08 0.28 Dynamic load device vdhcp.386
19:07:08 8.11 Dynamic load success vnbt.386
19:07:17 0.33 Initing usb_ios.pdr
19:07:17 1.39 Initing esdi_506.pdr
19:07:18 0.39 Initing esdi_506.pdr
19:07:19 1.44 Initing drvwq117.vxd
19:07:20 0.33 Init Success drvwq117.vxd
19:07:21 0.00 INITCOMPLETEFAILED = SDVXD
19:07:21 0.50 Dynamic load success C:\WINDOWS\system\serial.vxd
19:07:22 0.56 Dynamic load success serwave.vxd
19:07:23 5.56 INITCOMPLETE = AVGCORE


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

legraham said:


> this is msdos.sys via notepad
> 
> [Options]
> BootMulti=1
> ...


Is this the actual MSDOS.sys? Is not establishing the paths.

There must be another MSDOS.sys file. There may be one in C:\ and another in C:\Windows. Can you check them both and see if there is a difference in contents?


----------



## legraham (Apr 1, 2003)

according to my pc clock which is atomic clock correct this log started about eight minutes sooner it indicates on the log ????


----------



## legraham (Apr 1, 2003)

a search turned up only one msdos.sys and found in C:\Windows.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Copy and paste the text in Bold below in a Notepad document:

*[Paths]
WinDir=C:\WINDOWS
WinBootDir=C:\WINDOWS
HostWinBootDrv=C

[Options]
Bootdelay=1
BootMulti=1
BootGUI=1
DoubleBuffer=1
;
;The following lines are required for compatibility with other programs.
;Do not remove them (MSDOS.SYS needs to be >1024 bytes).
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxa
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxb
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxc
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxd
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxe
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxf
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxg
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxh
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxi
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxj
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxk
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxl
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxm
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxn
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxo
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxp
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxq
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxr
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxs*

To save this file, select File from the Menu, then Save as. On the "Save in" select C:\, on the "Save as Type" select All Files *.*. on the File name type MSDOS.sys. Click on Save.

Confirm that this file is in C:\ (Root directory). Close all windows and restart the computer at least twice. Let us know if there is an improvement.


----------



## legraham (Apr 1, 2003)

There is no improvement after three restarts - if anything it seems
the startup process prior to the logon screen is quicker but after I click CANCEL on the logon screen - it disappears leaving the blank desktop
and all goes quiet for exactly two minutes 

the delay is always the same to the second ( or so it seems)


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Nothing in the bootlog.txt; delays of only a few seconds which are normal.

edit >> I looked at the above file and thought it was yours... 

Don't copy that file "bootdelay" is a Win95 entry. You can review what yours does here:

http://www.google.com/search?q=msdos.sys+bootdelay&sourceid=opera&num=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8

And the question is valid about the missing "paths".

If you got that msdos.sys file from c:\windows, it's not the right one. You want the one on c:\


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

legraham said:


> There is no improvement after three restarts - if anything it seems
> the startup process prior to the logon screen is quicker but after I click CANCEL on the logon screen - it disappears leaving the blank desktop
> and all goes quiet for exactly two minutes
> 
> the delay is always the same to the second ( or so it seems)


Why are you having to hit cancel on the logon screen?


----------



## legraham (Apr 1, 2003)

good question - silly isn't it?

I have no user or password setup - - the logon screen just sits there ad um infinitum
if I don't hit cancel


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Why don't you change that option then?

I just quick googled as I'm out of here for the night..........but it should be of some help...I think Rog is still around though.....could tie into his first questions about networking 

http://www.askmehelpdesk.com/cgi-bi...erating_systems;action=display;num=1095874273


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I was wondering about that too; just go into the networking applet in the Control Panel and change the logon mode to "windows logon".

You may get the screen once after that, just hit enter if you do. That should be the last of it.


... clicked on 'Candy's link after I wrote, and it gives the same advice.

In theory this shouldn't make a differnce though.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

It seems that the issue is more related to the Logon Screen than anything else, as seeking a validation data. I agree that the Logon Screen should be disabled.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

When looking for msdos.sys you should have "show all files" enabled in Folder Options > View, as by default it is a "hidden" file.

You MUST have one on the c: drive or Windows will not boot.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

legraham said:


> a search turned up only one msdos.sys and found in C:\Windows.


There wasn't a MSDOS.sys in the root directory and the contents of the copy found in C:\Windows was not complying with the 1024 bytes requirement. In addition, under Passwords in the Control Panel, are all users using the same preferences and settitngs? or Can the user customize his/her own preferences and settings? I believe this setting is responsible for the Windows Logon dialog during boot.


----------



## legraham (Apr 1, 2003)

been there done that - the logon window though it says it will not appear again has taken on a life of its own and the 2 minute timeout continues unchanged !!


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I have an msdos.sys file in both c:\ and c:\windows

Both have correct paths information.

I renamed the msdos.sys file in c: to msdos.old

I am now staring at a c:\> _ prompt because Windows will not complete a boot without it.

You have it; it might not be the source of the problem but it should be checked out.

Did you look with "show all files" checked?

By the way if you get that hang with the Windows splash screen there, press "esc" and see what is behind it.

If it really isn't there and Windows is booting nonetheless, you will have to create one there.

You can use the one posted, but just remove the BootDelay line.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Perform a Clean Boot and test the computer.

1. Click Start, click Run, type msconfig in the Open box, and then click OK. 
2. On the General tab, click Selective startup. 
3. Click to clear all of the check boxes under Selective startup. 
4. On the Startup tab, click to select the *StateMgr check box. 
5. Click OK. When you are prompted to restart your computer, click Yes. After the computer restarts, Click Start, click Run, type msconfig in the Open box, and then click OK.

IMPORTANT: Look closely at the General tab to ensure that the check boxes you cleared are still cleared. Proceed to step 6 if none of the check boxes is selected. 

6. After you verify that your computer is clean-booted in step 5, you can isolate the issue. If the original issue does not reoccur after the clean boot, select one item at a time under Selective startup, and then restart the computer to see if the additional entry reproduces the original issue. If the issue reoccurs after selecting one of these item, the setting producing this issue is within that item. Let us know which item is reproducing the issue.

To Return from a Clean Boot State:

1. Click Start, click Run, type msconfig in the Open box, and then click OK. 
2. On the General tab, click Normal startup. 
3. Click OK. Click Yes when you are prompted to restart your computer. 

Categories That Are Disabled in a Clean Boot
 System.ini entries 
 Win.ini entries 
 Static virtual device drivers (VxDs) 
 Startup items 
 Environment variables for MS-DOS emulation


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

> Posted by Rollin' Rog: go into the networking applet in the Control Panel and change the logon mode to "windows logon".


What was the entry under Network prior to change it to Windows Logon?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

JS, I hope that is a typo


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Where is the typo, AC.

Got it. Sorry about that.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Yeah, we're ruff enough with old Rog around here


----------



## legraham (Apr 1, 2003)

Rollin' Rog said:


> I have an msdos.sys file in both c:\ and c:\windows
> 
> Both have correct paths information.
> 
> ...


yes my msdos.sys is there in C:\ and in apparent good health

no the stall is not at the splash screen it is alwalys immediately after the windows logon screen - for exactly 2 minutes the system seems to go to sleep


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Can you check your power management settings in the control panel?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Did you performed the Clean Boot troubleshooting?


----------



## slingshotter (Aug 21, 2004)

Hi, legraham,

I have little doubt that this is a networking problem. IIRC, right around the time you see the Windows Logon screen, Windows tries to establish a network connection, and we'll have to examine a few possible problem areas before we can be sure how to proceed.

I know that you are using DSL through a NIC, but I'd like to ask you some questions:

First, have you EVER had a dial-up modem installed in that system? If so, is it STILL installed? Which ISP did you use for dial-up access? Which BROWSER did you use?

If the modem IS still installed, do you ever use it? If you don't use it, can you remove it, to help narrow down the possible culprits here? It would help a LOT if you uninstall any dial-up equipment; you can always re-install it later, if you really want it.

To uninstall it, go to Device Manager, locate it and remove it, then shut the system down right away, before Windows detects it and reinstalls it. Then, while the system is shut down, remove the system cover, TOUCH the power supply, then UNPLUG the power supply, and remove the modem physically from the system. Close the system, plug it in, and reboot.

Now, open Control Panel, go to Add / Remove Programs, and see if there is a way to uninstall the modem driver (probably not, but won't hurt to check it). If you DO remove a modem driver that way, be SURE to reboot your system after you remove it.

Once that is done, with Control Panel still open, find and open the Network applet, then look on the Configuration tab (should be in front). In the list, you should see ONLY these items (in no particular order):

Windows Logon

Your ethernet adapter (card), whichever model you have installed.

The TCP/IP protocol

You MIGHT see an entry for NetBEUI, or you might not. Make a note about the presence or absence of NetBEUI, so we'll know whether or not it is installed.

File and printer sharing, but ONLY if you have more than one system on an internal network in your house, and ONLY if you ARE sharing files or a printer.

You should NOT need any other devices to make your DSL connection work; if you see any NOT listed here, make note of what they are.

Next, look for ANY dial-up adapters listed there, highlight one at a time, then click on the "Remove" button. Remove ALL of the dial-up adapters you see, but do this ONLY if you do NOT have any modems installed in the system.

Highlight the TCP/IP setting, then click the "Properties" box, then click on the "Bindings" tab. Be SURE there is a checkmark in the "Windows Logon" box. If your system is NOT part of a network, you should NOT need any other bindings, with the possible exception of File and Printer Sharing, as I've mentioned previously. Remove any checkmarks related to the dial-up adapters, if any are present.

Now close everything and reboot. Windows will tell you if there are any other changes or intermediary steps to be taken, so follow any prompts. Let Windows handle the changes you've made, as it is designed to do.

Time the bootup delay to see if it has changed, and hen you get back to the Desktop, go back to the Network applet, and check the list of network components installed (on the Configuration tab, as I've mentioned earlier).

Again, you should only see:

Windows Logon

Your ethernet adapter (card)

The TCP/IP protocol

and POSSIBLY NetBEUI.

Make a NEW list of everything installed at this point in time, and post it here, along with the answers to my questions. Please try to be SPECIFIC; without detailed answers, this will be nearly impossible to resolve, unless you want to pay a networking expert to go to your house and correct this.

It will probably be best if you copy-and-paste my questions here, and insert your answers as you go through the list.

Good luck; post any questions you might have BEFORE you do this, so we can avoid any confusion. Take good notes during this process, and let's get this taken care of permanently.

-- slingshotter


----------



## legraham (Apr 1, 2003)

I want to thank you for your effort and input
HOWEVER --- since that problem things have taken an ugly turn
that computer is now at the black screen blinking cursor stage 
on startup ! 

Your assistance would be much appreciated

I want my 2 minute stall back


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Did you do something? Or did it just do this by itself?


----------



## legraham (Apr 1, 2003)

no they are not visible ???


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Does it goes throughout the Power ON Self Test? This is the stage where the BIOS is displayed in the Monitor, prior to the Windows Logo.

If it does not, shutdown the computer and disconnect from the wall. Open the CPU console and locate The CMOS (Real Clock Battery). The CMOS Battery looks like a silver coin. Remove the battery for at least 10 minutes. During this time check for lose ribbon and power cables. Reseat the memory modules by removing and reinstalling them. After 10 minutes, reconnect the battery and close the CPU console. Put eveything back together and restart the computer. During the Boot process you will receive a CheckSum error [Options Not Set] and the Default Values will be loaded into your BIOS. After first boot, you will need restart the computer and enter your BIOS to reset the Date and Time. Save the changes while exiting.


----------



## legraham (Apr 1, 2003)

AcaCandy said:


> Did you do something? Or did it just do this by itself?


who me ??

my final act was saving the msdos.sys file to c:
as suggested earlier by

Rog

I have an msdos.sys file in both c:\ and c:\windows

Both have correct paths information.

I renamed the msdos.sys file in c: to msdos.old

I am now staring at a c:\> _ prompt because Windows will not complete a boot without it.

You have it; it might not be the source of the problem but it should be checked out.

Did you look with "show all files" checked?

By the way if you get that hang with the Windows splash screen there, press "esc" and see what is behind it.

If it really isn't there and Windows is booting nonetheless, you will have to create one there.

You can use the one posted, but just remove the BootDelay line.


----------



## legraham (Apr 1, 2003)

Does it goes throughout the Power ON Self Test? This is the stage where the BIOS is displayed in the Monitor, prior to the Windows Logo.

Yes it does


----------



## legraham (Apr 1, 2003)

I am opening the window - I have the computer under my arm
I am now stepping out onto the ledge
a crowd is starting to gather below
somebody down there is hollering 
don't jump... till I move my car !


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Put the computer down before you jump 



I'm going to allow Rog to reply....I'm thinking scanreg/restore, but I'm not sure if it'll fix whatever is wrong with the msdos.sys file.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

What msdos.sys file did you save there and when?

The last time I queried about it you answered


> yes my msdos.sys is there in C:\ and in apparent good health


Did you do something after that? And did the system ever boot correctly once you did?

Start to a command prompt from the startup menu. Enter:

*edit msdos.sys*

Does the file show up with all the correct information?

alt+f will allow you keyboard access to the file/save and exit menu.


----------



## slingshotter (Aug 21, 2004)

Hi, legraham, I am stunned to learn of this problem, but let's try to get Windows to load again, and we'll work forward from there.

The advice I gave you in my previous post affects ONLY the networking components in Windows, and should have had NO effect on booting your system. However, I can't argue with your results; no bootup is no bootup, and that is NEVER a good thing.

If your MSDOS.SYS file seems to be intact, the next question is, will the system boot into Safe Mode? Please try to start the computer in Safe Mode, and let us know whether or not it loads. Keep in mind that loading Safe Mode can take a few minutes; Windows has to sort through all of the drivers it normally loads, and that can be a time consuming process, so I ask that you be patient, and wait five minutes for Safe Mode to load before you decide that it won't work.

If your system DOES boot into Safe Mode, wait until the hourglass is gone before you try to REBOOT into Windows. Sometimes, booting into Safe Mode will help unscramble things, and Windows will then load when the system is rebooted. Do NOT make any changes to the video display if you are prompted to do so in Safe Mode; just CANCEL the option. Once the hourglass is clear, reboot the system, and let us know if you can get back into Windows, or if the system hangs once again.

Thanks for your patience; I've already begun typing the next set of instructions for you, to save time, but I FIRST need to know if you CAN or CANNOT boot into Safe Mode BEFORE I can advise you on what to do next.

-- slingshotter


----------



## legraham (Apr 1, 2003)

To clarify my black screen blinking cursor state was prior to your first post
I did not have the opportunity, as a result, to follow any of your instructions

black screen blinking cursor is what follows POWER ON
it will not boot from floppy or CD 

where to from there ? !


----------



## slingshotter (Aug 21, 2004)

This is a copy of my Win98SE MSDOS.SYS file; I realize you've been bombarded with them lately, but I'd like you to save this one and put it into the root of your C: drive. I've used this same file on nearly every Win98(SE) system I work on, unless there was a good reason to use the original. This file will eliminate the need to load some useless components, and therefore it should shorten your boot-up time.

;FORMAT
[Paths]
WinDir=C:\WINDOWS
WinBootDir=C:\WINDOWS
HostWinBootDrv=C

[Options]
BootMulti=0
BootGUI=1
Dblspace=0
Drvspace=0
DoubleBuffer=0
Logo=0
AutoScan=1
WinVer=4.10.2222
;
;The following lines are required for compatibility with other programs.
;Do not remove them (MSDOS.SYS needs to be >1024 bytes).
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxa
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxb
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxc
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxd
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxe
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxf
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxg
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxh
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxi
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxj
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxk
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxl
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxm
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxn
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxo
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxp
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxq
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxr
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxs

Save this file in Notepad as MSDOS.SYS. Once you've installed it into the root, please try to boot into Windows again, and let us know the result.

-- slingshotter


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Not sure whose instructions you are referring to... do you have a proper msdos.sys in c:\ or not? I take it you are unable to reach a c:\> prompt no matter what.... ?

*edit*



> black screen blinking cursor is what follows POWER ON
> it will not boot from floppy or CD


Hardware problem!! Nothing should prevent booting from a normal Win9x Startup Floppy unless the floppy drive is not set first in the BIOS boot order.

Can you access the BIOS at all? Do you see any data on the screen initially telling you what key to press to get there?

You may have some cmos corruption. Old system, perhaps dead battery. Reseat ram, drive cables, replace that cmos battery.

=========================================
One slight correction to Slingshotter's msdos.sys file

Your OS should have this line instead:

WinVer=4.10.1998

This is for Win98 First Edition; his is Second Edition.

Not sure how much this affects things, but software installs may look at that for version info. Also reinstalls, I believe.

You don't need this either:

;FORMAT


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

As posted erlier, remove the CMOS battery for ten minutes, then reinstall. That will load Default values into your BIOS and you will be able to either load to Windows or throughout a Floppy or CD_ROM.


----------



## slingshotter (Aug 21, 2004)

Thanks Rog, I thought this was a Win98SE installation. I agree that the CMOS is probably NOT set to boot from the floppy disk or the CD-ROM.

legraham, you'll have to put MSDOS.SYS in the root with the changes Roger recommended and change the CMOS settings to boot from the A: drive BEFORE booting from the C: drive. The modified MSDOS.SYS file should look like this:

[Paths]
WinDir=C:\WINDOWS
WinBootDir=C:\WINDOWS
HostWinBootDrv=C

[Options]
BootMulti=0
BootGUI=1
Dblspace=0
Drvspace=0
DoubleBuffer=0
Logo=0
AutoScan=1
WinVer=4.10.1998
;
;The following lines are required for compatibility with other programs.
;Do not remove them (MSDOS.SYS needs to be >1024 bytes).
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxa
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxb
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxc
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxd
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxe
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxf
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxg
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxh
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxi
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxj
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxk
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxl
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxm
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxn
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxo
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxp
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxq
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxr
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxs

Change the CMOS to boot from the floppy drive first; usually, the correct setting will show "A, C" or "A, C, CD-ROM", or something similar. That way, you will be able to boot from a floppy disk if need be.

Let us know what you can accomplish with these changes, and good luck.

-- slingshotter


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

On the oft chance that you may have renamed msdos.sys to msdos.old (those weren't instructions, they were a "proof of concept" which you confirmed by noting the msdos.sys file was on the root drive and in good health) --- just do this at the blinking cursor...

Type and enter:

*ren msdos.old msdos.sys*

Then ctrl-alt-del to reboot.


----------



## legraham (Apr 1, 2003)

Sorry - I have been away
I have now got it booting from a floppy
but on restarts I am getting the msge " no pt " 
- insert disk - press any key

any thoughts?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

no pt? Are you sure of the message? What floppy are you booting with?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Something to do with "easy-bios":

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&q=no+pt+"insert+disk"+easy+bios&btnG=Search

But you haven't answered my previous question, am I out of the loop here? I'll retire from the thread if you don't think my questions are relevant.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

JSntgRvr said:


> As posted erlier, remove the CMOS battery for ten minutes, then reinstall. That will load Default values into your BIOS and you will be able to either load to Windows or throughout a Floppy or CD_ROM.


What about this? We all know is the BIOS. Has the user followed this suggestion?


----------



## legraham (Apr 1, 2003)

AcaCandy said:


> no pt? Are you sure of the message? What floppy are you booting with?


windows 98 boot disk


----------



## legraham (Apr 1, 2003)

Rollin' Rog said:


> Something to do with "easy-bios":
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&q=no+pt+"insert+disk"+easy+bios&btnG=Search
> 
> But you haven't answered my previous question, am I out of the loop here? I'll retire from the thread if you don't think my questions are relevant.


sorry - not sure which question that I didn't answer


----------



## legraham (Apr 1, 2003)

JSntgRvr
Originally Posted by JSntgRvr
As posted erlier said:


> What about this? We all know is the BIOS. Has the user followed this suggestion?


the cmos battery seems to be firmly attached to the board
Compaq despro 4000


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Rollin' Rog said:


> On the oft chance that you may have renamed msdos.sys to msdos.old (those weren't instructions, they were a "proof of concept" which you confirmed by noting the msdos.sys file was on the root drive and in good health) --- just do this at the blinking cursor...
> 
> Type and enter:
> 
> ...


I think Rog meant this one, as we have no clue if your msdos.sys file is working.


----------



## legraham (Apr 1, 2003)

Yes the msdos.sys file is alive and well on C:
I am now able to boot from C:

however on startup I get the msge : "no pt insert disk press any key "

by clicking ENTER - startup continues normally

HOWEVER the two minute stall the original challenge of this thread also LIVES !!!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, you seem to confuse things more. You are not able to boot from C: yet you say by clicking ENTER, the startup continues normally 

Are you booting with a boot disk in the floppy drive?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

When the computer is first booting, do you see something similar to EZ Bios is initializing...............


----------



## legraham (Apr 1, 2003)

AcaCandy said:


> When the computer is first booting, do you see something similar to EZ Bios is initializing...............


What I see and ( what I do)

(POWER ON)

196608 kb OK

1790 Disk 0 Error

F1 Boot

(F1) then:

EZ Bios: initializing
Ez Bios: Hold Ctrl key down for status screen or to boot from floppy
EZ Bios: continuing startup

No pt

Insert disk

press any key

( press key)

Starting Windows 98... 
( startup proceeds normally to logon screen 
- I click cancel - then stops at blank green screen for 2 minutes)

desktop appears and startup concludes adding task bar items etc.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, FINALLY some progress 

See the HOLD CTRL KEY DOWN instructions to boot from floppy disk.......that is how you get it to boot to a boot floppy.

Now that we got this far, I forgot what our mission was, I'll have to go back and re-read the thread 


First off, something is incorrect in the bios setup.
1790 - Disk 0 Failure None Hard Drive or Wrong Drive Type Run Computer Setup, Run Diagnostics


----------



## legraham (Apr 1, 2003)

First off, something is incorrect in the bios setup.
1790 - Disk 0 Failure None Hard Drive or Wrong Drive Type Run Computer Setup, Run Diagnostics

??? Type Run Computer Setup ( from where?)


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

It's a Compaq deal, so I would assume it's either in your programs list or on the Compaq CD. Perhaps you can hit F 10 while starting (before the EZ Bios stuff) and see how the hard drive is appearing in the bios setup.

Here is the link from Compaq, I thought I had posted it earlier, but guess I forgot 

http://www.uktsupport.co.uk/compaq/faq/comppost.htm


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

If you Deskpro is an EX Series follow these steps:

Perform the following procedure to clear the CMOS and power-on password for Deskpro EXSeries computer models described in the SCOPE section of this document. 

1. Power off the computer. 

2. Power off all attached peripheral devices. 

3. Remove the left (when facing the computer from the front) access panel. 

4. Find location JP5 on the system board (lower-right corner of the board). 

5. Move the GREEN JUMPER on JP5, pins 2 and 3, to pins 1 and 2. 

6. Power on the computer. It should automatically boot to the CLEAR CMOS/CLEAR PASSWORD screen in the BIOS setup program. 

7. Press F1 to clear CMOS or F4 to clear the power-on password. The computer will shut down automatically after saving the changes and exiting setup. 

8. Move the GREEN JUMPER on JP5, pins 1 and 2, back to pins 2 and 3. 

9. Replace the access panel. 

10. Power on the computer.


----------



## zxor38 (May 12, 2004)

1. reboot system completely

2. after startup and icons dont appear right right away, wait till they appear
at that exact moment hiot ctrl(control) alt+ del 1 time and bring up task manager... the last program running shpould appear in the box at the bottom......zxor38


----------

